# Possibility to enable password protection for net-www/webfs?

## Erdie

I am using webfs because it is simple and easy. Now I am looking for a way to enable user/password for the hosted website of webfs. Is this possible? The docu of webfs doesn´t give an answer on this.

-Erdie

----------

## noclear2000

i have no idea HOW lightweight this web server implementation is, but i assume access control via htaccess is possible? Or do you want to accomplish something else then BASIC AUTH?

----------

## Erdie

Tbh i am not sure because I am not very experienced in web development. At the end it doesn't matter for me how the access control will work. Its just the case i want to provide some multimedia files to a friend and I dont want to make it public since it is copyrighted stuff. IMHO it is not illegal to give this a a friend as long I will not make it public accessible.

----------

## noclear2000

well, then. try htaccess. (in case you do not knwo how => http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/htaccess.htm#verzeichnisschutz

btw, even if there is a chance that it is not illegal (which i doubt. you maybe can lend a media to friends. still they are not allowed to possess a copy afterwards. but that's what they do when they download it..) I somehow wouldn't post this kind of stuff in  a public forum...

----------

## Erdie

thank you  :Smile: 

----------

